
Why you should totally switch to Kotlin - etrevino
https://medium.com/@magnus.chatt/why-you-should-totally-switch-to-kotlin-c7bbde9e10d5
======
dozzie
I don't like when somebody tells me that I _should_ do something, especially
with _so weak arguments_ (almost all of them in the article were
superficialities about syntax). Not to mention that JVM as a runtime virtually
disqualifies the language from use in my environment.

------
Zekio
Seems like I know what my day tomorrow is gonna be :)

playing around with kotlin and spark
[http://sparkjava.com/tutorials/kotlin](http://sparkjava.com/tutorials/kotlin)

